# Freeport



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well me and my buddy are down here working fora few days. We brought our rods along in case we had some down time.

Well yesterday afternoon we caught 2 keeper reds and a mangrove snapper. 

We caught about 6 rat reds and couple other trash fish to go along. No specks.

Don't have pics of the fish yet, they are on disposable camera.

this is what our hotel room ooked like about 30 minutes though! Dang sure tasted good!

We only fried about half the filet's, savin the other half for tomarrow!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Good Job.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Real nice


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

A gun, a rod, and a fry daddy will overcome any hardships!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Is Freeport and the Jetties open to the public again?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pic.. Fresh cooked fish.. WTG !


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't beat that!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Freeportis open. I didn't try to make it to the jetties. Bryan beach is open. Soft sand at 1495 entrance.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Don't get the grease to hot your in a nonsmoking room!lmao


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*FULL!*



HEADSHAKER said:


> Don't get the grease to hot your in a nonsmoking room!lmao


It was actually a smoking room. Thats all they had left when we checked in. LOL


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that's keeping it real...........good job guys


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

any body know if there is possibly a bait camp open


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mr.ADP said:


> any body know if there is possibly a bait camp open


Where?


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

surfside or freeport my bad i know its a small chance


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't answer about Freeport, but the last bait shop on the right before the SS bridge is open. Then you have to turn around and leave SS and go somewhere else to fish, unless you have property there.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw an add somewhere (maybe the local paper) that Mitchel's bait camp in Freeport is open. If you don't know where it is, basically it's across the old river from where Capt. Elliots party boats used to be. Can't thing of the name of the street, but it's right by the bridge and across the old river from Capt. Elliots.



Skeeter Bait


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

man u dont know how much i appreciate the info


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

when did they open up and did u just drive by or what 2 see them open


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Not sure who you are asking, but since Skeeter Bait saw an ad, I am assuming it is me. CajunBob and I spent the weekend in Surfside helping folks dig thru rubble and make repairs and the bait shop was open both days, just not sure how good the assortment is.


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks i am fishing in the rivers end firedepartment tournament this weekend but i didnt want drive all the way to sargent or matty to get bait and fish since i live in angleton


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

I found the ad. It was in the local bargain paper (The Source). Address is 403 S Front Street. Opens at 5:30Am. Got live, dead and offshore bait.


Good luck in the tournament.

Skeeter Bait


----------

